# Made a trade today with a couple pedal cars



## militarymonark (Dec 13, 2014)

Gonna use this motor for an awesome motorized bike.


----------



## kunzog (Dec 13, 2014)

Cool!  A JAP motor.  I didn't know they made them for lawn mowers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JA_Prestwich_Industries

John Alfred Prestwich


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2014)

That is awesome, thought they were 2 cycles, 4 cyc much kooler!


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 13, 2014)

nice motor,they were used on rototillers and other stuff.......but they are pure motorcycle,j a p were the first motors used by triumph and many builders, they went on to become the staple motor for speedway racers

i have a 1906/07 j a p racer project.......it would be cool to see you take the motor you found and build it into a actual motorcycle,in its vintage it would have been mated to any british trans and frames and front ends are plentiful.....use a web front end and im pretty sure you can still buy web frame lugs.......build something cool and era correct....theres enough bicycle creations in the world


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 13, 2014)

That sounds like a plan Hugh, I'll have to keep my eye out for a frame if I can't make one.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 13, 2014)

The Motor runs as it is now too. Once I get some gas in it I'll start 'er up and post a video.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 13, 2014)

figured out it was a 20-30's side valve about 350cc. I might have to get more than a bicycle frame.


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Dec 13, 2014)

i could help you out with frame drawing dimensions maybe castings or a original frame in the future ,theres one on my bench right now ,not mine but they do turn up over here in Australia, send me a email and ill send you some photos,milkymann74@gmail.com ...id do it here but im not that computer smart yet


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 13, 2014)

email sent


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Dec 13, 2014)

gday sent pics to your email please post pics on here, and let me no if you need drawings or if you want i could keep an eye out and grab you next frame i see cheers mick


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 13, 2014)

i have both a triumph pre unit frame and trans......pretty much a perfect match for everything.....i also have hubs,i think it would be cool with 26 or 28 motorcycle clinchers myself


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Dec 13, 2014)

hi when you say pre unit are you talking early twenties late teens ??


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Dec 13, 2014)

ive sent a few pics of a sun frame diamond or sun component frame diamond to be more clearer australian assembled one of many that used that motor hopefully he will post them here cheers


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 14, 2014)

Here are some pics of the frame sent


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 14, 2014)

I did find out that the year was wrong, but Im kinda confused about it. The code on the motor says 1955 but I can't find any other old mower to match what I have on google at all. I have seen the 500cc but nothing in 1955. I have seen something similar in the 20's.


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Dec 14, 2014)

alright i see whats going on here,industrial j.a.p engines had a lot of features of their earlier brothers, but ran alot later as yours did in a atco


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 14, 2014)

that frame n fork is perfect......im curious what your engine number is....please pm me......i think its at least 30s but thru the 50s would a fair guess on the mower/motor


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 15, 2014)

I/R 42699 S. "I" puts it at 350cc, R puts it at 1955 and "S" would be Special. That's what I have decoded along with several others from the J.A.P. facebook page.


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Dec 15, 2014)

yeah im afraid i dont know alot about the j.a.p industrial engines to be of much help,i picked up a twin that i would of swore was from the twenties but turned out to be mid thirties ,a friend has it now,theres a lot of that stuff over in Australia


----------



## racie35 (Dec 15, 2014)

Is it for sale? Price if so


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 15, 2014)

check out uk ebay,theres always at least a few up


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2014)

That is awesome! I'd build a custom frame and hang that gas tank under the top tube.  I'm going to have to be on the lookout for one of these.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 15, 2014)

they are usually 500cc and i think they used the 500s on like bigger rototillers here in the states......the little 350 is less seen at least by me.....the cool thing is the english stuff is pretty cheap so you can buy frames/parts pretty cheap and not feel bad hacking it all up into your creation,or you could just jap motor a forelorn chassis......this was done "back in the day" as well


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 28, 2014)

English stuff is cheap only in comparison to american stuff of certain vintages , really the most expensive motorcycles in the world are English . vincents, brough come to mind.  thank you


----------

